# String zerlegen



## nicok (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo


also ich habe einen Pfad wie:

C:\Programme\worker\start.exe

Jetzt möchte ich nur den Dateinamen haben, also:

start.exe

D.h. ich müsste von hinten anfangen alles auszulesen bis das "\" kommt.


Weiß jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## chmee (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es LastIndexOf(String) schon unter vb gab.

Link:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/vb_net/msvb060001.htm#Rxxmsvb060001256Stringszerlegen


Hier für vb: http://www.vbarchiv.net/commands/_kategorien.php?kat=Zeichenketten
Da heisst es InStrRev


```
Pos=InStrRev(PathFile,"\")
File=Mid(PathFile,Pos)

oder in einer Zeile

File=Mid(PathFile,InStrRev(PathFile,"\"))
```

so in etwa 

mfg chmee


----------



## wincnc (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, dafür eignet sich die InStrRev Funktion.

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim Pfad As String
Dim Datei As String

  Pfad = "C:\Programme\worker\start.exe"
  Datei = Mid(Pfad, InStrRev(Pfad, "\") + 1)
  
  MsgBox Datei
End Sub
```


----------



## nicok (23. März 2008)

Ich hätt noch eine weitere Frage:

Wie müsste es Aussehen wenn ich zb folgenden Pfad habe:

Pfad = "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\nicok"

Ich jetzt aber den Pfad "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen" haben möchte.
Also ich muss von rechts ablesen wann ein "\" kommt und bis dahhin alles löschen.


----------



## chmee (23. März 2008)

Du kannst es mal mit explode() versuchen.

http://de2.php.net/explode

mfg chmee


----------



## wincnc (24. März 2008)

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim Pfad As String
Dim Datei As String

  Pfad = "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\nicok"
  Datei = Mid(Pfad, 1, InStrRev(Pfad, "\") - 1)
  
  MsgBox Datei
End Sub
```


----------



## chmee (24. März 2008)

Ach, da ich mit dem Kopf gerade bei php war, gab ich so ne Antwort..

In VB heisst es *split()*

```
Pfad = "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\nicok"
Dim Teile() as String
Teile = Split(Pfad,"\")

Ergebnis:
Teile(0)="C:"
Teile(1)="Dokumente und Einstellungen"
Teile(2)="nicok"
```
mfg chmee


----------

